# Install Error Flight Simulator X



## artistjoh

In XP Pro SP2 have tried to install Microsoft Flight Simulator X several times and always get the same error at the same point.

Have run system file checker, deleted Temp files, run chkdsk. It hasn't helped. The install DVD is clean and scratch free. The partition is 25GB with only XP and BitDefender Internet Security installed.

This is the error:

Error 1935
An error occurred during installation of assembly 'Microsoft.MSXML2, public key Token="6bd6b9abf345378f", version="4.1.00", type="win32", processor Architecture="x86"'. Please refer to Help and Support for more information. HRESULT: OX80070005.

It then rolls back and gives Error 1603 Fatal error during installation.

It always occurs at C:\WINDOWS\system32\msxm14r.dll

Any suggestions? I am considering re-installing XP as the only possiblity I can think of. Other ideas/solutions appreciated.


----------



## koala

Hi, welcome to TSF

Download the *MSXML4 SP2* update. Don't install yet.

Close down all running programs and uninstall Flight Sim from Add/Remove Programs. Reboot and log on again with *full Admin rights* (very important for this type of error).

Go to Start > Run > *msconfig* > General tab and select Diagnostic Startup. Then click the Services tab, scroll down to the *Windows Installer* entry in the Services column and enable it by clicking its checkmark box. Click OK to close msconfig and reboot.

Install the downloaded MSXML4 SP2 update by clicking it.

Go back into msconfig > General tab and set it back to Normal Startup. Reboot to complete, then try installing the game again.


----------



## artistjoh

Koala,
From the evidence of the quality of this reply and your photo I would suggest you are more an angel than a furry marsupial. It is the end of my day so will attempt this when fresh tomorrow, but it sounds promising. Will update you whether it works or not.

Tony - in Sydney


----------



## cr391n

hi Koala,
i'm having the EXACT problem when trying to install FSX deluxe.
but i'm running Vista.
when i checked the update you linked, it doesn't support vista. will this procedure still work? or do i need same procedure, different update?


----------

